# Need good medieval research sites?



## Alex (Mar 4, 2012)

Could anyone offer me any links or information regarding what the medieval royalty and court systems were like.  Also, life of the common peasant would be much appreciated.  Thanks on advance to all who post below!


----------



## Xanados (Mar 4, 2012)

Medieval Warfare
This is one of the most valuable sites I've ever read.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 4, 2012)

Life During the Middle Ages


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 9, 2012)

THE MIDDLE AGES: LIFE OF A MEDIEVAL PEASANT

Good quick overview of life.

Daily Life of a Peasant in the Middle Ages
Offers a schedule.


----------

